# Blue Ross!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for checkin' out!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Cool. What a great trophy........I'm envious...


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nothing but the best from you!!! :beer: Great mount Rick!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think I need to bring a bird to you.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

We stayed on topic for like 4 posts, can we start a silly debate now?


----------



## swattin leroys (Oct 8, 2012)

Great lookin mount!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Greenhead Junkie (Oct 22, 2012)

What a gift you have!


----------



## doubleclucker2012 (Sep 4, 2012)

im not terribly famililiar about the species and so forth. how rare is that?


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I once read that it was a one in 60,000 occurrence to have a blue phase Ross.


----------



## doubleclucker2012 (Sep 4, 2012)

wow! thats really something special! beautiful mount.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Rick,

Indeed! :thumb: very sweeeet.


----------

